

Let’s learn Erlang and fix a bug on a CouchDB Cluster - signa11
http://robert-kowalski.de/blog/lets-learn-erlang-and-fix-a-bug-on-a-couchdb-cluster/

======
kriro
I like Erlang and that's why I clicked on the link but independent of language
I have to say the "let's fix a bug together" approach is a pretty cool
tutorial format which I hadn't seen before. It's almost a more valuable
takeaway to think about this than the actual content (for me).

Interesting way for someone familiar with a language to find good tutorial
ideas (just wade through some project and diff some patches)

~~~
raphaelss
I agree. One place I had seen this approach before was Russ Cox's "A Tour of
the Acme Editor" video[1]. He fixes an issue in a go library towards the end
of the video as a workflow demonstration.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1xVpMPn8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1xVpMPn8M)

------
616c
I always have loved CouchDB from a far, and every time I see it here and
elsewhere in these contexts, I say I will learn Erlang and really dive deep it
into it. As a young know-nothing developer, a few years ago, their NoSQL Web-
DB of the future elevator pitches seemed amazing.

I know the downsides have been oft-repeated here, but does anyone use it? Also
do people here use it without JS, and use like pure Erlang-driven views? It
sounds super powerful that way.

[https://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/EnableErlangViews](https://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/EnableErlangViews)

~~~
mikegioia
We use it in production, and we're slowly migrating some data out of SQL into
CouchDB. It's very stable, operates over an HTTP API, and the 2.0 release will
have better clustering/sharding built in. We don't use the views or JS at all,
just as a document store.

~~~
616c
Very cool. As much as fun as the hype or hating is, I like to hear from
frontline people how it goes.

Will have to invest some time in it sooner rather than later!

------
flying_whale
This looks promising. Will try and go through the entire thing.

On a similar note about learning Erlang, can't stress how well written
[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/content](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/content)
is.

Really sets the standards of how tutorials to learn a new language should be.

~~~
calgoo
Check out the book that was created based on the tutorials: Learn you some
Erlang for the greater good

~~~
flying_whale
Definitely, I shall!

------
codeisawesome
Thanks! This post will help me learn Erlang, and it has given me a great idea
on how to write new blog posts!

------
robinson_k
Cool thank you all for the great feedback, I'm Robert!

Right now I am writing a book on improving Erlang performance written in the
same style like my blogpost!

I will also add a few more articles in the future. :)

------
jbcorwin
Nicely written and a good template to think about using for similar work.
Really cool to see Erlang.

